# MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE! Ja sie machen es wirklich!!!



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Übersetzung von mir:
Kein  Always Online nötig
Kein 24  Std Check
Alle Game Discs  werden funktionieren wie auf Xbox 360
Authentifizierung ist nicht mehr nötig
 Internet Verbindung ist nur zum  Einrichten nötig
Alle Downloaded Games werden on und offline gleich funktionieren 
Keine weiteren Beschränkungen zum Handel oder leihen von Discs
Kein Region Lock 

Original 


> No more always online requirement
> The console no longer has to check in every 24 hours
> All game discs will work on Xbox One as they do on Xbox 360
> Authentication is no longer necessary
> ...



Quelle  GB/WH Rumor: Microsoft dropping basically all Xbox One DRM, announcement today - NeoGAF

Link auf neogaf da der Rest down ist.

Scheint also als ob MS das ganze DRM System trotz der sturen Linie der Verteidigung der letzten Tage, sich abwendet.
Auch wenn ich es nicht glaube kann, da es schon zu gut klingt.

UPDATE 1:
Lauf einer offiziellen oder zumindest offiziell aussehend  MS Seite wird es bestätigt Xbox Wire !


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 190 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es nicht glaube kann.


 
Ich glaubs auch erst wenn ichs sehe. Ich würde da eher eine 0° oder 360° Drehung vermuten wie man es von MS kennt - wobei deine 190° im Threadtitel auch Interpretationsspielraum lässt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?*

Das mit den 190° muss ich mir merken, die von M$ übersteuern doch eh wieder


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?*

Scheint von MS bestätigt  zu sein!

Xbox Wire


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?*

Toll, einfach Sony alles nachmachen. Auch keine Schlechte Idee..


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Dann kann ich ja doch noch Halo spielen


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Das sehe ich kritisch. Ich hoffe, dass sie sich jetzt nicht zuviel von Steam abgucken und das System mit der Verwaltung von digitalen Inhalten wieder komplett fallen lassen. Wenn sie ein noch besseres DRM aus dem Hut zaubern könnten, wäre das natürlich fantastisch.


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Sony hat Microsoft in den Arsch getreten, jetzt hat Microsoft die Hosen voll und gibt klein bei  
Kann mir aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen das das ganze so ganz ohne Haken sein soll




FUUUUCK wasn fetter Blitz + Donner hier grad war....


Edit: Xbox Wire zeigt bei mir gar nix an.  Als wenn der Artikel oder so gelöscht wurde


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Da hat wohl jemand die Vorbestellungen gecheckt.


----------



## Anchorage (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

War ja auch zu erwarten das Microsoft zurückrudert.
Trotzdem werde ich mir vermutlich keine der beiden Konsolen kaufen.
Dafür gefällt mir mein PC als Spieleplattform viel zu sehr.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

naja ich seh da nirgends eine Vertrauenswürdige Quelle.. Vielleich en Fake eines Xbox Fanboys


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

https://twitter.com/aegies/status/347449770941480961
Das ist auch zu gut


> well if microsoft's site can't handle the traffic on a FUCKING NEWS STORY i guess it's good their console doesn't need to be ALWAYS ONLINE.



Übrigens hat MS 
a) keine Eier weil sie Nachgegen
b) weil sie auf die Gamer hören
c) Das ist ein großer Hoax.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Oder MS hat das eiskalt geplant um die positiven Emotionen der Gamer auszunutzen und mehr Konsolen abzusetzten : "Wir haben es gefixt und jetzt müsst ihr auch kaufen", oder wenn man sich das ganze auf gaf ansieht, alle gehen plzl. voll auf die Xbox ab obwohl sie noch 100€ teurer und schwächer als die PS4 ist...


----------



## Pas89 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Hauptsache die Seite ist total überlastet. 
Naja vielleicht lenkt MS doch noch ein.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Last week at E3, the excitement, creativity and future of our industry was on display for a global audience.

For us, the future comes in the form of Xbox One, a system designed to be the best place to play games this year and for many years to come. As is our heritage with Xbox, we designed a system that could take full advantage of advances in technology in order to deliver a breakthrough in game play and entertainment. We imagined a new set of benefits such as easier roaming, family sharing, and new ways to try and buy games. We believe in the benefits of a connected, digital future. 

Since unveiling our plans for Xbox One, my team and I have heard directly from many of you, read your comments and listened to your feedback. I would like to take the opportunity today to thank you for your assistance in helping us to reshape the future of Xbox One. 

You told us how much you loved the flexibility you have today with games delivered on disc. The ability to lend, share, and resell these games at your discretion is of incredible importance to you. Also important to you is the freedom to play offline, for any length of time, anywhere in the world.

So, today I am announcing the following changes to Xbox One and how you can play, share, lend, and resell your games exactly as you do today on Xbox 360. Here is what that means:

An internet connection will not be required to play offline Xbox One games – After a one-time system set-up with a new Xbox One, you can play any disc based game without ever connecting online again. There is no 24 hour connection requirement and you can take your Xbox One anywhere you want and play your games, just like on Xbox 360.

Trade-in, lend, resell, gift, and rent disc based games just like you do today – There will be no limitations to using and sharing games, it will work just as it does today on Xbox 360.

In addition to buying a disc from a retailer, you can also download games from Xbox Live on day of release. If you choose to download your games, you will be able to play them offline just like you do today. Xbox One games will be playable on any Xbox One console -- there will be no regional restrictions. 

These changes will impact some of the scenarios we previously announced for Xbox One. The sharing of games will work as it does today, you will simply share the disc. Downloaded titles cannot be shared or resold. Also, similar to today, playing disc based games will require that the disc be in the tray. 

We appreciate your passion, support and willingness to challenge the assumptions of digital licensing and connectivity. While we believe that the majority of people will play games online and access the cloud for both games and entertainment, we will give consumers the choice of both physical and digital content. We have listened and we have heard loud and clear from your feedback that you want the best of both worlds.

Thank you again for your candid feedback. Our team remains committed to listening, taking feedback and delivering a great product for you later this year.

Your Feedback Matters
Steht wenig neues drin, deswegen keine Übersetzung.


----------



## GML_Soundsystem (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass die mit keinem Wort Kinect erwähnen? Solang die noch dran sein MUSS, kommt die Konsole nicht mal in die nähere Auswahl...


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*



> So, today I am announcing the following changes to Xbox One and how you  can play, share, lend, and resell your games exactly as you do today on  Xbox 360. Here is what that means:
> 
> An internet connection will not be required to play offline Xbox One  games – After a one-time system set-up with a new Xbox One, you can play  any disc based game without ever connecting online again. There is no  24 hour connection requirement and you can take your Xbox One anywhere  you want and play your games, just like on Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



Super, ich wusste es. Also so restriktiv wie Steam und Sony, echt toll. -.-'
Hübscher Rückschritt, fraglich, ob ich die XBox jetzt doch noch hole. Einzig der Wegfall von Region-Lock und 24h-Check ist toll, aber nicht wenn das mMn gut geplante Verleih- und Verkaufssystem von Downloadtiteln komplett gestrichen wird...


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Dann benutze Steam.
Die haben ja jetzt eine Share Funktion in der Beta gefunden.


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*

Gerne, wenn alle Titel dort erscheinen.


----------



## Pas89 (19. Juni 2013)

OK, wenn es jetzt anscheinend offiziell ist steht die Xbox One wieder auf meiner Liste. 
Ohne den ganzen DRM Kram sag ich gern ja zu Halo 5.


----------



## Anticrist (19. Juni 2013)

Die Playstation 4 hat auch DRM ... sie vermarkten sich nur besser
die KONSOLE hat kein DRM.. die Spiele schon - reine Sache der Formulierung

b2t:
Ich habe erwartet das MS den Region lock fallen lässt.. und das Always-On etwas abändert.. aber DAS übertrifft meine Erwartungen.. ab jetzt definitiv die bessere Konsole (für mich zumindest  )

EDIT: damn.. Uncharted kommt ja auch noch .. also doch wieder beide Konsolen kaufen


----------



## benTi1985 (19. Juni 2013)

Also wenn ich mir die Kommentare so durchlese...

Zuerst großer Shitstorm gegen Microsoft weil alles ******* ist was sie da präsentiert haben. Jetzt geben sie klein bei, und wieder Shitstorm.

Kann man euch gar nix recht machen?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Sie KÖNNEN DRM haben,


----------



## Revenger (19. Juni 2013)

Diesen Schritt müsste MS bei der E3-Pressekonferenz machen, dann hätten sie die besseren Spiele UND die bessere Konsole gezeigt. Naja lieber spät als garnicht. 

Alles schön und gut aber das eigentliche Highlight ist meiner Meinung nach die Abschaffung des Region Locks. Echt guter Move  

Hier noch mal die offizielle Meldung: Your Feedback Matters


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2013)

benTi1985 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Kommentare so durchlese...
> 
> Zuerst großer Shitstorm gegen Microsoft weil alles ******* ist was sie da präsentiert haben. Jetzt geben sie klein bei, und wieder Shitstorm.
> 
> Kann man euch gar nix recht machen?


Hey, es ist MS, da ist jeder Shitstorm berechtigt. 

Das was sie geplant haben zeigt schon, dass sie den Sinn für die Realität noch immer nicht gefunden haben und jetzt nur wegen den ganzen Beschwerden ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind richten.


----------



## Anticrist (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*



GML_Soundsystem schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass die mit keinem Wort Kinect erwähnen? Solang die noch dran sein MUSS, kommt die Konsole nicht mal in die nähere Auswahl...



Aluhelmchen gefällig ? Ich bastel dir eins 



> Es wäre die schlechtere geblieben, die HW der PS4 ist da deutlich besser.
> Über das Line up könnte man sich lange streiten.



Genau.. deswegen liefern nichtmal PS4-exklusive Titel die versprochenen 60fps (Killzone4 zB)


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

> ND die bessere Konsole gezeigt.


Es wäre die schlechtere geblieben, die HW der PS4 ist da deutlich besser.
Über das Line up könnte man sich lange streiten.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hey, es ist MS, da ist jeder Shitstorm berechtigt.
> 
> Das was sie geplant haben zeigt schon, dass sie den Sinn für die Realität noch immer nicht gefunden haben und jetzt nur wegen den ganzen Beschwerden ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind richten.


 War bei Sony aber ähnlich » PlayStation 4: Twitter-Kampagne hatte Einfluss auf Sonys DRM-Entscheidung by play3.de


----------



## OdlG (19. Juni 2013)

Leute, bitte vergesst nicht, dass Sony erstmal schön die Stellungnahme und die Reaktionen der Xbox abgewartet hat. Außerdem hat auch Sony ein DRM. *NUR* Sony-Produkte kosten 60€ und sind ohne Onlinezwang.


----------



## Sepulzera (19. Juni 2013)

Schön, endlich mal wieder die Konsumenten auf der Gewinnerseite zu sehen.
Auch Demos in Form von Shitstorm können die Welt verändern!



			
				benTi1985 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst großer Shitstorm gegen Microsoft weil alles ******* ist was sie  da präsentiert haben. Jetzt geben sie klein bei, und wieder Shitstorm.
> 
> Kann man euch gar nix recht machen?


Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebts sich gänzlich ungeniert!


----------



## Ein_Freund (19. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> War bei Sony aber ähnlich » PlayStation 4: Twitter-Kampagne hatte Einfluss auf Sonys DRM-Entscheidung by play3.de


 Problem Microsoft machte auf Sturr* jetzt kommts als eingeknickt rüber. *Was bei einem so großem Unternehmen wohl aber als Überbrückung der Neu-Strukturirung galt.(erkläre auch die nicht festlegenden Aussagen der letzten Zeit)


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

OdlG schrieb:


> *NUR* Sony-Produkte kosten 60€ und sind ohne Onlinezwang.


 Nein. 
Zeitpunkt Heute, KEIN Publisher hat irgendwelche DRM Maßnahmen angekündingt oder seine Preise veröffentlicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Juni 2013)

Auch, wenn ich da noch skeptisch bin, und erst mal Details die nächsten Tage abwarten werde .... 




SIEG! Sieg auf ganzer Linie für die Konsolenspieler! Shitstorming und ein wütender Kundenmob auf den Barrikaden bringt scheinbar doch was. ^^


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Das was auf dem PC nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Pas89 (19. Juni 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich da noch skeptisch bin, und erst mal Details die nächsten Tage abwarten werde ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau erstmal warten,  anscheindend haben sie nicht mit einem so massiven Gegenspruch gerechnet und die Umfragen waren teilweise ziemlich eindeutig. Trotzdem steht Sony bei mir erstmal höher im Kurs, weil die PS4 trotz besserer Hardware günstiger ist.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Juni 2013)

benTi1985 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Kommentare so durchlese...
> 
> Zuerst großer Shitstorm gegen Microsoft weil alles ******* ist was sie da präsentiert haben. Jetzt geben sie klein bei, und wieder Shitstorm.
> 
> Kann man euch gar nix recht machen?


 MS hat sich halt auf einen riesigen Schei*ssehügel gestellt, und uns von dort oben herab versucht ihre Bedingungen hinunter zu diktieren .... selbst beinharte XBox-Fans haben es mit einem "F*ck off" quitiert, die Negativpresse war echt extrem. Jetzt hatte es das "Microsoft verbietet euch, eure Spiele so zu nutzen wie ihr es wollt" auch schon in die Late Night Shows geschaft gehabt, mit strahlenden Sony-Angestellten, die ihre "freie" PS4 in die Kameras gehalten haben ... PR-Super-GAU. 

MS hat den Sche*ssehügel nicht verlassen, er ist unter ihren Füssen zusammengebrochen. Jetzt rudern sie scheinbar aus Angst vor miesen Absätzen (die Amazon Vorverkaufszahlen wären echt mal interesant gewesen ...) zurück, und kriegen nebst Jubel nunmal auch Hohn und Spott ab .... aber Respekt. sollten sie wirklich in den Kernkritikpunkten zurückrudern, wäre das immer noch 100x schneller als Sony, die haben genau so ein Verhalten mit der PS3 damals an den Tag gelegt, und haben sich übelst verkalkuliert ... die haben ewig lange gebraucht aufzuwachen, und die gesamte Gen gebraucht den Vorsprung der XBox 360 wieder wett zu machen. MS scheint da ein wenig schlauer zu sein, und vorher einzubrechen - Respekt.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube kaum das es jetzt irgendein Publisher wagen wird, irgendetwas mit Online DRM auf den Konsolen zu probieren.
Trotzdem wird die PS4 gekauft und nicht die ONE, das liegt am Angebot der Spiele.


----------



## TempestX1 (20. Juni 2013)

Schade.
Ich hätte gerne noch weiter Aussagen von Microsoft gehört welche das 24h online/always on, DRM und co verteidigen und die Aussagen zur Lachnummer werden.


----------



## clemi14 (20. Juni 2013)

Erstaunlich erstaunlich  Aber naja irgendwie war es absehbar, dass sie früher oder später einknicken werden.

Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus das auch der Preis noch angepasst wird 

Der einzige Grund mir ne Konsole zu kaufen ist Forza, und das gibt es ja leider nur für die xbox  Aber von Ubisoft kommt ja auch noch The Crew, wobei das auch eher so nen Arcaderacer wird.

Aber mit C.A.R.S kommt ja endlich auch was vielversprechendes für den PC.

Back to topic.......ES WAR ABZUSEHEN DAS MS DEN SCHRITT GEHEN WIRD.

Und das freut mich, dann gibt es wenigstens einen relativ faires Rennen


----------



## Pas89 (20. Juni 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Schade.
> Ich hätte gerne noch weiter Aussagen von Microsoft gehört welche das 24h online/always on, DRM und co verteidigen und die Aussagen zur Lachnummer werden.


 
Besonders gut sind jetzt auch rückwirkend Interviews mit Major Nelson usw., die noch vor ein paar Tagen gesagt haben, dass die Features der Xbox One alle eingebauten Mechanismen erfordern und Microsoft auch nicht davon abweichen wird, weil man davon überzeugt ist man macht das Richtige und es wäre jetzt zu spät alles in Frage zu stellen.

War wohl doch nicht so schwer es zu ändern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2013)

Schön für MS, dass man erst den Shitstorm abgewartet und am Ende dann doch eingelenkt hat. Ich werd mir aber trotzdem aus Prinzip erst mal keine Xbone kaufen.


----------



## lalaker (20. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das was auf dem PC nicht geklappt hat.



Weil es im PC-Markt keinen Konkurrenten gibt, der es anders macht. Hätte Sony nicht anderes geboten, wäre MS keinen Schritt zurückgewichen.

Sie haben einen Versuchsballon gestartet und sind voll gegen die Wand gefahren. Und jetzt soll wieder alles gut sein?
Ich vergesse nicht, was sie versucht haben durchzusetzen. 

Immerhin kann auch eine Weltfirma einknicken. Die hatten wohl keine Lust EA als schlechteste US-Firma abzulösen 

Bis Weihnachten ist noch lange, mal schauen, was sich bis dahin noch tut.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Juni 2013)

Gnihihi, gibt schon Änderungsvorschläge für den Namen der Konsole:


"XBox One Eighty", wegen der 180 Grad Kehrtwende. xD


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja wohl einer der gewagtesten Marketingstrategien die ich je erlebt habe.

Ohne ende Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen , das Produkt bis zum abwinken durchkauen lassen und zum Schluss komplette Kehrtwendung und allen Gegnern den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
Von diesen ganzen Vergleichen pro und kontra Sony oder Xbox hat die Xbox jetzt fast nur noch pro Argumente auf ihrer Seite da es die ganzen Gegenargumente ja jetzt nicht mehr gibt. 

Respekt vor dem Mut die Sache so anzugehen.

Mal schauen ob die Rechnung aufgeht


----------



## Locuza (20. Juni 2013)

Was für Alöcher in der Führungsetage, deswegen kann ich den ganzen Konzern überhaupt nicht leiden. 
Erst einmal bullshitet man die Kundschaft zu mit Konzept der Zukunft, Flexibilität, Vorteile, kann keinen einzigen konkret nennen oder wieso das sein muss und jetzt rudert man zurück, weil man es dann doch im Urin hat, dass es die Absatzzahlen gefährdet.
Gleiche Story mit Windows 8. 
Es gibt ja dann noch User, die die dämlich gestalteten Produkte verteidigen und begeistert sind, sind ja auch "ehrliche" Produkte. Ahahaha. 

Dieser Move zeigt eher, dass man auf Kundenwünsche eben NICHT eingeht, sondern auf das Geld eingeht und das sah man scheinbar gefährdet. 
Kritik bestand schon seit der ersten Stunde bei Windows 8 und bei der Xbox One, erst nachdem man versagt hat, rudert man zurück und sagt "Danke für eurer Feedback und wir haben uns nach euch gerichtet und stellen jetzt Dinge um."
Als ob die Dinge nicht schon verdammte 3-12 Monate vorher genannt wurden. 

Aber gut, mit dieser Änderung macht man es Sony jetzt viel schwerer.


----------



## Pas89 (20. Juni 2013)

Als ich das gerade in einem anderen Forum zur MS News gelesen habe musste ich schon ein wenig lachen. 

"Armes EA. Und morgen kommt die News "Ignite-Engine doch für PC" - die  PC-Entwicklung hat in den letzten 24 Stunden enorme Fortschritte  gemacht."

Edit:
Und das ist natürlich jetzt auch nich schlecht. 
"Microsoft’s Major Nelson said in an interview recently that Sony’s PS4 console isn’t going to make them change anything about      their Xbox One system."


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2013)

Es wird nicht alle so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.
Ich hatte schon mit einer ähnlichen Aktion von MS vor der E3 gerechnet, nachdem die DRM-Pläne bekannt waren.
Ok, einen Großteil des Shitstorm hatten sie ausgesessen, und knicken nach der E3 ein.
Aber sie haben die Games jetzt gut testen können, und wissen genau wie die Restriktionen ankommen.
D.h. sie werden vorläufig nichts unternehmen, und warten die Zeit ab um einen erneuten Vorstoß zu versuchen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Juni 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Als ich das gerade in einem anderen Forum zur MS News gelesen habe musste ich schon ein wenig lachen.
> 
> "Armes EA. Und morgen kommt die News "Ignite-Engine doch für PC" - die  PC-Entwicklung hat in den letzten 24 Stunden enorme Fortschritte  gemacht."
> 
> ...


 Daran kann man halt merken, wie sehr man eigentlich belogen wird ... wobei das schon vorher klar war. Die halten uns echt für blöd - trifft bei Vielen sogar tatsächlich zu.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich würde das eher als eine 360° Wende bezeichnen, denn sie lassen ja wirklich alles weg, was potentielle Käufer auch nur im entferntesten davon abhalten könnte, zur Xbone zu greifen 

Eines steht fest: die Herrschaften in der MS-Chefetage haben mächtig Muffensausen, weil sie befürchten, daß die Xbone genau so floppt wie Win 8


----------



## JPW (20. Juni 2013)

Das ist das beste was passieren kann. 
Denn wenn MS aus dem konsolen Markt ausgestiegen oder pleite gegangen wäre, wäre Sony in Monopolstellung und dass sollte sich niemand wünschen.


----------



## Locuza (20. Juni 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Und das ist natürlich jetzt auch nich schlecht.
> "Microsoft’s Major Nelson said in an interview recently that Sony’s PS4 console isn’t going to make them change anything about      their Xbox One system."


 Das ist auch so etwas, man wird ständig angelogen, immer werden dämliche Aktionen mit Nebelkerzen gerechtfertigt. Ich kann so einem, meiner Ansicht nach, dummen Konzern nicht vertrauen. 
Ich lege mein Geld doch nicht in einen Konzern an, wo ich schon häufiger bewiesen bekommen habe, dass er mich nur mit dem Gesicht anschaut wenn er auch wirklich viel Geld zu verlieren hat. 
Wann immer die Gelegenheit sich bietet wird er mir den Arsch zeigen. 

MS hat aus meiner Sicht perfekt daran gearbeitet sein Image zu demolieren. 

Ich hoffe "New MS" ist kein Retard mehr und gibt mir auch paar Console-games für PC und ein f*cking Halo, was nicht auf Tablets kommt, sondern auf den PC.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

> Ich würde das eher als eine 360° Wende bezeichnen


 
*hust*

Dir ist schon klar das 360° wende bedeutet man verändert nichts bzw macht in der gleichen Richtung weiter


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Juni 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Ich würde das eher als eine 360° Wende bezeichnen, denn sie lassen ja wirklich alles weg, was potentielle Käufer auch nur im entferntesten davon abhalten könnte, zur Xbone zu greifen
> 
> Eines steht fest: die Herrschaften in der MS-Chefetage haben mächtig Muffensausen, weil sie befürchten, daß die Xbone genau so floppt wie Win 8


 Nach einer 360°-Wende bist du aber wieder in Ausgangslage ...


----------



## Ein_Freund (20. Juni 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Eines steht fest: die Herrschaften in der MS-Chefetage haben mächtig Muffensausen, weil sie befürchten, daß die Xbone genau so floppt wie Win 8


 Dann bietet man den Leuten eine Alt gegen Neu Aktion an so das die XBone nur noch 300(oder weniger je nach Austattung und Not Microsofts^^) kostet und verkauft die alten  Konsolen in Schwellenländern mit nicht allzu guter Netzverfügbarkeit. Dann freut man sich wegen den guten Verkaufzahlen genauso wie bei Win 8


Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Das ist das beste was passieren kann.
> Denn  wenn MS aus dem konsolen Markt ausgestiegen oder pleite gegangen wäre,  wäre Sony in Monopolstellung und dass sollte sich niemand  wünschen.


 Evtl. würde Nintendo bisschen aufmotzen, außerdem PC (Exclusivetitel plötzlich von MS[wiedermal] das wer doch was)


----------



## Freeze82 (20. Juni 2013)

Kaum hat MS die Hosen voll und rudert volle Fahrt rückwärts werden sie dafür gefeiert ?
Mal  darüber nachgedacht das es der Marketingplan von MS war...so nach dem  Motto erst verärgern wir alle und drehen uns dann nochmal um 180 Grad  und wir werden dafür als Helden gefeiert. 
Nicht das es so sein muss aber die Naivität und Dummheit eines großen Teil der heutigen Konsumenten ist einfach nur ekelhaft !


----------



## chiquita (20. Juni 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> , wäre Sony in Monopolstellung und dass sollte sich niemand wünschen.


 
Najaaaaaa, Sony und Monopolstellung.

Spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt würde Nintendo aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen und auch Sony verschlingen , die (Sony)  halten sich schließlich mit Ach und Krach auf dem Konsolenmarkt und haben eh voll die Existenzkrise


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Ich würde es ihnen zutrauen nur auf diesen Moment zu warten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2013)

Das ist einfach nur noch reudig, was MS da abzieht. Erst erzählt man groß was davon, wie toll die Xbone doch sei mit dem ganzen DRM und Onlinezwang und weiß der Teufel was und nach dem man mal ein paar Umfragen gesehen hat und weiß was die Leute über die Xbone denken, knickt man sofort ein und kupfert fleißig bei Sony ab.

So nicht! Wenn, dann muss man es von Anfang an so wie Sony machen und den Kunden in den Arsch kriechen, solange es noch geht. Wenn die erst mal die Pobacken zusammengekniffen haben, wirds sehr schwer und unangenehm. 

Erst hat man sich das Image ruiniert und jetzt die Glaubwürdigkeit. 

Naja, Microsoft ist damit ja nicht alleine. Die Telekom kann von solchen Aktionen auch ein Liedchen singen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Juni 2013)

Freeze82 schrieb:


> Kaum hat MS die Hosen voll und rudert volle Fahrt rückwärts werden sie dafür gefeiert ?
> Mal  darüber nachgedacht das es der Marketingplan von MS war...so nach dem  Motto erst verärgern wir alle und drehen uns dann nochmal um 180 Grad  und wir werden dafür als Helden gefeiert.
> Nicht das es so sein muss aber die Naivität und Dummheit eines großen Teil der heutigen Konsumenten ist einfach nur ekelhaft !


 Und wochenlang Hass der eigenen Kernkundschaft auf sich ziehen? Eher nicht ... PR kann auch nach hinten feuern, und so dämlich werden sie nicht sein. Etliche Leute werden MS nämlich schon den Versuch alleine das durchzudrücken weiter übel nehmen und zur Konkurrenz überlaufen ....


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht werden gewisse "Features" ja mit der Zeit eingeführt, wenn genügend Leute die Konsole gekauft haben. 
Deren Ansichten werden sich ja nicht ändern und neuer Blödsinn muss sicher nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2013)

Als ob Sony bei Aussagen vertrauenswürdiger wäre?
Ich erinnere mich noch zu PSone Zeiten als Sony angeblich nichts gegen Importspiele hatte.
Knapp 4 Wochen nach dieser Aussage von Sony wurden die Importhändler großflächig verklagt.
Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das Sony nicht auch über DRM nachdenkt?

Die warten jetzt einfach ab bis genügen Konsolen verkauft werden, und dann kommt die große Überraschung....


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. Juni 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Erst hat man sich das Image ruiniert und jetzt die Glaubwürdigkeit.


 Ah ja, wenn man doch auf Wünsche der Mehrheit eingeht, verliert man Glaubwürdigkeit. Na dann. 
Kein Wunder, dass Sony noch am Markt ist, hat man ja in der Vergangenheit schon oft genug gesehen, was sie auf ihre Kunden geben. 
Ich hoffe, dass MS das Verleih- und Verkaufssystem trotzdem wieder implementiert. Schmeckt mir jedenfalls nicht, dass sie die Kunden in der Hinsicht jetzt wieder genauso gängeln wie Sony.

Und wenn MS von Sony abgekupfert hat, dann hat Sony von Steam und Nintendo abgekupfert aber naja, MS bashen ist ja heutzutage in, da verliert man scheinbar jegliche Objektivität.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

So wie bei der PS3? 

Ich weiß schon, was du meinst und du hast schon Recht, dass man bei Sony auch immer skeptisch sein soll, aber so viel Blödsinn wie MS in letzter Zeit verklickert hat, macht Sony zumindest für mich wesentlich symphatischer.

@FrozenLayer
Ohne Nintendo gäbe es ja keine Playstation.


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. Juni 2013)

tja da hat wohl das *EXTREM geBASHE*( was leider fast alles wieder gelöscht wurde) auf der Offizielen Xbox One Facebook seite sein Teil bei getragen  und ich gleich mit


----------



## Atma (20. Juni 2013)

Hahaha, Microsoft ist schon ein armseliger Haufen . Zuerst will man sich nicht von seinem DRM abbringen lassen, pocht darauf und plötzlich geht es doch ohne. Ein noch besseres Beispiel als das gibt es doch gar nicht, das zeigt, dass in den Führungsebenen von MS dringend mal frischer Wind benötigt wird. Balmer und seine Crew haben nur die Dollars in den Augen, sind zu keinen Kompromissen bereit, strotzen vor Sturheit und haben auch sonst jeglichen Bezug zu ihren Kunden verloren, wenn man sich Windows 8 und die bisherigen Pläne zur One ansieht.

Wahrscheinlich ist Balmer dann doch der Arsch auf Grundeis gelaufen, als er die Vorbestellzahlen der großen Händler gesehen hat. Die Kehrtwende kann man wohl als großen Sieg der Gamer und Internetgemeinde verbuchen, denn das zeigt, dass sich die Kunden eben doch nicht alles gefallen lassen! Hoffentlich muss Balmer bald ebenso abdanken wie jetzt das DRM der One. Und bevor Fragen kommen: Nein, ich bin kein MS Hater.


----------



## hfb (20. Juni 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass MS das Verleih- und Verkaufssystem trotzdem wieder implementiert. Schmeckt mir jedenfalls nicht, dass sie die Kunden in der Hinsicht jetzt wieder genauso gängeln wie Sony.


 
Den Teil, wo Sony gängelt und Microsoft was besser macht habe ich noch nicht verstanden.
Liegt vielleicht dran, dass mich Downloads generell nicht interessieren bzw. sowieso nicht möglich sind mit meiner Leitung.


----------



## Arino (20. Juni 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ... (die Amazon Vorverkaufszahlen wären echt mal interesant gewesen ...) ...


 
Die gibts teilweise. zumindest als ein Amazon Vote, ich weiß nicht genau "welches" 
Aber Finaler Stand - 39.000 : 2.000 Stimmen für die PS4

Amazon Holds PS4 vs Xbox One Vote, PS4 Winning By Embarrassingly Insane Ratio, Launch Guaranteed Version Sells Out - PlayStation LifeStyle
Und man kann dem Voting zumindest teilweise vertrauen wo der Trend hinläuft. 

Zum Thema, es  war klar das eingelenkt werden muss, aber irgendwann kommt dann der NSA Patch.. vielleicht nicht mehr in diesem Jahr (oder doch Day one Patch?  )
aber irgendwann bestimmt, diese Option lassen sie sich sicher noch offen.


----------



## GML_Soundsystem (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: MS mit 180 Grad Wende bei der XBOX ONE?! Update 1*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Aluhelmchen gefällig ? Ich bastel dir eins


 
Gerne ja 
Mich stört einerseits, dass ich damit Hardware kaufe, die ich nicht brauche und die ich somit auch nicht anschliessen würde, andererseits muss sie ja eben auch bei nichtgebrauch trotzdem an der Konsole hängen. Die (geschätzten) 100€ würd ich mir lieber sparen und in Games investieren, bei bedarf könnte mans ja immernoch nachkaufen.
Und mit Privatsphäre und dem Zeugs brauch ich glaub gar nicht anfangen  Da darf ja auch jeder seine eigene Auffassung haben, meine steht in jedem Fall im Konflikt mit Kinect.
Bei meinem PC ist die Webcam auch nur dann angeschlossen, wenn ich sie brauch.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht strengt sich jetzt Sony auch nochmals an und legt noch einen drauf.
Dann hätte das ganze noch einen positiven Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Spone (20. Juni 2013)

naja ich weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll, drm hätte definitiv einige sehr gute vorteile gehabt leider war das ganze von ms zu kundenunfreundlich umgesetzt dazu dann noch die dermaßen schlechte kommunikation der presseabteilung
wenn ich nur an share with gold denke, das wird jetzt leider auch ins wasser fallen und war in meinen augen ein killerfeature
ich meine der gebrauchtmarkt wäre ja durch die azure cloud eh nicht ausgestorben sondern so hätten die entwickler dort auch mitverdient
aber naja, so können sich die kiddies freuen das die sich weiter vom gamestop abzocken lassen dürfen die sich eine goldene nase verdienen
aber ich seh jetzt schon wie die weiter über die teuren spielpreise meckern und angebote ala steamdeals was von ms ja auch geplant war kann man jetzt vergessen


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn man Kinect wie bei der X-Box-One nicht im Bundle, sondern wie bei  der PS4 Move "nur" optional anbietet, fehlt einfach die Hardwarebasis  für gute Anwendungen dafür. Optional heißt dann eben auch, dass sich sonst dieses  Zubehör nie richtig durchsetzen wird. Das ist für die User die eine  Bewegungssteuerung ablehnen natürlich irrelevant.
Persönlich finde ich Kinect  durchaus interessant. Da Kinect auch für den PC kommen soll, könnte ich  mir schon interessante Anwendungen vorstellen.
Und 100 € mehr machen  den Kohl auch nicht fett. Jetzt sind eigentlich nur noch die  Exklusivtitel und die Technik der Konsolen wichtig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

Jein, da für mich der Gegenwert zu den Onlinekosten interessant ist und der ist zumindest für mich bei PS+ wesentlich größer, was aber auch daran liegt, dass ich ja PS3 und Vita habe.

Mit der schwächeren Technik und den Mainstream-Exklusives stehen sie bei mir sowieso schon schlechter da.


----------



## Anticrist (20. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab das gebashe nie so wirklich verstanden .. ich hätte keinerlei Probleme mit DRM gehabt.. warum auch ?! Fand die Konsole so wie angekündigt durchaus interessant
Und wer glaubt irgendjemand bei MS,NSA,CIAblablubb würde über die Kinect Cam ins Wohnzimmer schauen, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen
Mein persönliches No-Go wäre der Region Lock gewesen.. aber den kann man MS nicht wirklich vorwerfen, liegt die Ursache hier doch eher bei der restriktiven deutschen Politik

Das MS jetzt auf die Kundenwünsche eingeht ist nur logisch.. das ihnen selbst daraus ein Strick gedreht wird einfach nur peinlich
Ich persönlich hätte es durchaus verstanden wenn die Konsole so gekommen wäre wie angekündigt.. denn nicht jede Kritik ist automatisch legitim nur weil sie in Foren oder auf Facebook kundgetan wird

Und wie ein Vorredner schon sagte.. die "Wutbürger" werde sich noch schön schwarz ärgern wenn sie die folgen der abgeschafften Features ausbaden dürfen (konstant hohe Preise, keine Aktionen a la Steam Deals etc) - aber gut, sie wollten es ja so


----------



## alm0st (20. Juni 2013)

Microsoft hat erstmal genau das richtige getan. Auch wenn sie natürlich Spot ernten, am Ende werden die Kunden dafür dankbar sein. Im Moment sind erstmal wieder beide Konsolen auf Augenhöhe (jede hat für sich sprechende Argumente).


----------



## chiquita (20. Juni 2013)

@ Anticrist : du fändest es also ok ein Spiel zu erwerben und es dann nicht dort spielen zu können wo du willst ?.. da geht der Sinn einer Konsole komplett verloren, schließlich spielt man nicht immer allein, jetzt hätte noch gefehlt dass die Controller der Konsole einen Einzigartigen Code haben der nach einmaligem koppeln mit der Konsole nicht mehr für andere Konsolen genutzt werden kann 


@ Zero-11: Na ein Servicepack rausbringen, welches ein Booten auf den Desktop erlaubt sehe ich schon als Einsicht dass man vesagt hat


----------



## Zero-11 (20. Juni 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Kritik bestand schon seit der ersten Stunde bei Windows 8 und bei der Xbox One, erst nachdem man versagt hat, rudert man zurück und sagt "Danke für eurer Feedback und wir haben uns nach euch gerichtet und stellen jetzt Dinge um."
> Als ob die Dinge nicht schon verdammte 3-12 Monate vorher genannt wurden.



Wo wurde denn bei Windows 8 zurückgerudert? Da hat man doch ein Monopol


----------



## alexbirdie (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe, daß Microsoft tatsächlich das hält, was es da versprochen bzw. sogar zugesagt hat.

Im Prinzip geht's ja jedem Hersteller ( egal ob Hard- oder Software) nur darum, Kunden zu zwingen, abhängig zu sein und möglichst viel für möglichst wenig Leistung zu bezahlen.

Im Vergleich zu Sony ( die ja auch keine Wohltäter und Waisenknaben sind), hat aber offenbar Microsoft diesmal den Bogen eindeutig überspannt.

Und ich frage mich : Welcher normale Konsument würde unter diesen Umständen ernsthaft eine Xbox kaufen, noch dazu, da ja die Sony PS4 offenbar dazu auch noch leistungsstärker ist.

Ich freue mich, daß endlich einmal der Konsument sich durchgesetzt hat und nicht sklavisch jedem Trend hinterher gelaufen ist, wie es ja leider bei der Bekleidungsmode üblich ist.

Außerdem hoffe ich ( ich bin seit Jahrzehnten absoluter EDV-(IT-)Profi auf egal welcher Platform, angefangen von PCs über diverse Unix- und Linux-Systeme bis zum IBM-Host unter zOS und Unix System Services), daß Microsoft endlich auch bei Windows 8 versteht, daß besonders professionelle Anwender keinesfalls alle auf Touchscreens umrüsten  und die Mitarbeiter den ganzen Tag den Bildschirm betatschen anstatt wie bisher mit der Maus auf dem gewohnten Desktop unterwegs sein werden.

Ich selber ( obwohl ich bereits die günstige Windows8-upgrade-Lizenz vor einigen Monaten gekauft habe) werde unter jetzigen Umständen keinesfalls auf Windows8 updaten, da ich seit WfW3.11, W95  und WindowsNT-3.51 die  gewohnte Desktop-Oberfläche für optimal fürs professionelle Arbeiten halte.

D.h. ich hoffe, daß Microsoft bei Windows wie bei der Xbox one endlich zurückrudern werden und aufhören, mit Gewalt irgendwelche Standards setzen zu wollen, dabei die Kunden vergewaltigen  und sich dabei ins eigene Knie schießen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Juni 2013)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Also ich hab das gebashe nie so wirklich verstanden .. ich hätte keinerlei Probleme mit DRM gehabt.. warum auch ?!


 Ganz einfach: Das eine ist eine Konsole, das andere ein PC.



Ein PC ist ein schwerer Kasten, den man für gewöhnlich nie bewegt oder wohin mitnimmt, ausser dediziert zu 'ner LAN-Party. PCs sind Multifunktionsgeräte, deren Spielefähigkeit eine von vielen Funktionen ist. Am PC ist es seit jeher gang und gäbe, dass man Spiele zunächst mal installieren muss bevor man losspielen kann, und seit die Schwarzkopiererei auf dem PC zum ernsthaften Problem wurde (aus Sicht der Industrie) wurden, schleichend aber stetig, immer stärkere Kopierschutzsystem eingeführt, mit Steam, Origin und Co. als scheinbar finaler Lösung, nach und nach haben die Kunden das hier auch akzeptiert, denn im Gegenzug wurden ihnen nützliche Features, und vor allem im Fall von Steam unvergleichbar niedrige Preise geboten (Direkt nach Launch bei legalen Keyhändlern, oder in Sales). 



Die XBox wiederum ist eine Konsole. Konsolen haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung über den niedrigeren Hardware-Preis und die schlichte Unkompliziertheit ihrer Benutzung: Konsole an, Disc rein, fertig. Kann man zu Freunden und in den Urlaub mitnehmen, einfach an einen Fernseher dran, und das wars. Gerne übers Wochenende auch mal die Disc on nem Freund geliehen oder einen SP-Titel aus der Videothek geliehen für 2€ am Tag. Dafür akzeptieren viele die schlechtere Grafik und Bedienung. MS hatte vor all das zu streichen, die XBox One wäre - auf einen Schlag - zu einem (noch stärker als bei Steam) mit DRM vernageltem HTPC mit XBox Live Account geworden: Quasi-Internetzwang, an Accounts gebundene Spiele, Spielinstallationen ... der Kulturschock war zu heftig, das war wie einen Frosch ins heisse Wasser zu werfen.



Die Konsoleros haben jetzt nach Microsofts Rolle rückwärts das bekommen, was sie wollten: Eine Konsole! Eine XBox 360 V2.0.


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. Juni 2013)

Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass MS gesagt hat die XBox One soll nur eine Konsole sein. Soweit ich weiß, war der Begriff eher sowas wie "Entertainment-Zentrale". Also ein Gerät, was eben weit mehr kann, als nur Spiele spielen. Die Kunden wollten nur eine Konsole, heißt aber nicht, dass die XBox One dann auch nur eine Konsole ist.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

> Mein persönliches No-Go wäre der Region Lock gewesen.. aber den kann man MS nicht wirklich vorwerfen, liegt die Ursache hier doch eher bei der restriktiven deutschen Politik


MS kümmert sich darum einen Dreck, die PS kommt ja auch ohne aus.


----------



## Locuza (20. Juni 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ah ja, wenn man doch auf Wünsche der Mehrheit eingeht, verliert man Glaubwürdigkeit. Na dann.
> Kein Wunder, dass Sony noch am Markt ist, hat man ja in der Vergangenheit schon oft genug gesehen, was sie auf ihre Kunden geben.
> Ich hoffe, dass MS das Verleih- und Verkaufssystem trotzdem wieder implementiert. Schmeckt mir jedenfalls nicht, dass sie die Kunden in der Hinsicht jetzt wieder genauso gängeln wie Sony.
> .


Tu doch gar nicht erst so, als ob es da etwas zu rechtfertigen gäbe. Man verliert seine Glaubwürdigkeit indem man falsche Aussagen tätigt, sich selber widerspricht und nur dann einlenkt wenn man wirklich Angst davor hat Geld zu verlieren. Wenn jemand was machen will und dann viele Leute sagen, ne das ist gefällt uns nicht, wollen wir nicht und der Konzern sagt, okay machen wir nicht, dann kann jeder damit leben. 
Bei MS läuft es aber so ab, die Leute sagen gefällt uns nicht, die bekommen dann PR-BS-Rechtfertigungen und wenn der Punkt kommt wo MS schwitzt, knickt man ein und geht auf die Kritik ein, davor geschieht der Step überhaupt nicht. 
MS hat von Anfang an darauf gesetzt, von der großen Flexibilität geredet, die im Grunde digital die alte zum Teil ersetzt hat und gemeint, die Spieler werden eh folgen. 
Das war schon die beste Aussage, wo man sagen wollte, eat our sh*t. 
Genau so wie Adam Orthy oder wie der hieß. War doch auch in einer hohen Position, auf die Frage hin was man macht wenn man in einem Land lebt wo es schlechtes Internet gibt: "Wieso sollte ich dort leben?"
Pure Arroganz trat einem entgegen. 

Sony war da auch zur PS3 ziemlich mad drauf mit einigen Aussagen. Der PSN Hack wurde auch desaströs kommuniziert. 
Ein Disc-Based Gebrauchtmarkt ist jedenfalls insgesamt weniger Gängelung als ein Digitales Game einmal verkaufen zu können, wo bis zum Ende hin nicht klar war, welche Freiheiten einem User beim Preis gelassen werden. 
Das einzig schlechte daran ist eben, dass man mit der Disc herum rennen muss oder dem oder dem geben. (Fördert aber soziale Interaktion) 
Ebenso war mit Family Sharing glaube ich auch das Spielen über Landesgrenzen möglich, dass entfällt natürlich auch, aber solche Konstellationen, waren in meinen Augen eh relativ Unsinnig. 



Spone schrieb:


> wenn ich nur an share with gold denke, das wird jetzt leider auch ins wasser fallen und war in meinen augen ein killerfeature
> ich meine der gebrauchtmarkt wäre ja durch die azure cloud eh nicht ausgestorben sondern so hätten die entwickler dort auch mitverdient
> aber naja, so können sich die kiddies freuen das die sich weiter vom gamestop abzocken lassen dürfen die sich eine goldene nase verdienen
> aber ich seh jetzt schon wie die weiter über die teuren spielpreise meckern und angebote ala steamdeals was von ms ja auch geplant war kann man jetzt vergessen


Es wäre praktisch vermutlich der gesamte physikalisch lokale Gebrauchtmarkt ausgestorben, dass hätte ja nicht nur Gamestop betroffen, sondern zahlreiche andere Läden. 
Mit dem Internet-Zwang waren viele Leute ebenso ausgeschlossen. 
Wem die Spielpreise zu teuer sind, hat ja immer noch Ausweichmöglichkeiten, eben nicht digital wie vermutlich anfangs gedacht. 
Angebote in Höhe von Steam-Deals hätten da nicht dabei sein müssen. 
Dank PSN+ Konkurrenzdruck bekommt man als Gold Mitglied auch monatlich 2 Spiele geschenkt.
Das ist auch ein toller Ausgleich der Neutral gesehen für viele Spieler interessant ist. 




Anticrist schrieb:


> Mein persönliches No-Go wäre der Region Lock gewesen.. aber den kann man MS nicht wirklich vorwerfen, liegt die Ursache hier doch eher bei der restriktiven deutschen Politik
> 
> Das MS jetzt auf die Kundenwünsche eingeht ist nur logisch.. das ihnen selbst daraus ein Strick gedreht wird einfach nur peinlich
> Ich persönlich hätte es durchaus verstanden wenn die Konsole so gekommen wäre wie angekündigt.. denn nicht jede Kritik ist automatisch legitim nur weil sie in Foren oder auf Facebook kundgetan wird
> ...


Man sieht aber schon die Macht, die ein Internet basiertes System hat, es kann absolut maßgeschneidert an die Länder werden und damit müsste man mit den Länder spezifischen Bevormunden leben.
Importe und Uncut-Games ade. 

Global gesehen ist es doch aber ein größerer Mehrwert, ohne 24H Check, ohne Internetzwang, billige Preise per Disc Gebrauchtmarkt und kein Region-Lock. 
Da muss nicht jeder ein Problem damit haben, aber es gibt verdammt viele Menschen die von diesem Kulturschock nichts gehalten haben und zwar ebenso zu Recht. 



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Wo wurde denn bei Windows 8 zurückgerudert? Da hat man doch ein Monopol


Bei verdammten Basics die sich jeder schon seit der Dev-Preview ein Jahr vor Release gewünscht hat? 
Verschiedene Tile-Größen, nicht nur dämliche Mouseover, einen eigenen Bildschirmhintergrund und verschiedene Farben wählen können. Weniger zerhackte Bedienung. 
Und mit welchen Features preist man 8.1 gerade an? Genau mit den, die man MS ein ganzes Jahr vorgeworfen hat. 
Es ist einfach so lächerlich.


----------



## hfb (20. Juni 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass MS gesagt hat die XBox One soll nur eine Konsole sein. Soweit ich weiß, war der Begriff eher sowas wie "Entertainment-Zentrale". Also ein Gerät, was eben weit mehr kann, als nur Spiele spielen. Die Kunden wollten nur eine Konsole, heißt aber nicht, dass die XBox One dann auch nur eine Konsole ist.


 
Wayne?

CDTV, CD-I, Pippin, Dreamcast, PS3 (anfangs), evtl. auch N-Gage...oder mit anderen Worten, keine Sau interessiert sich für "mehr-als-eine-Konsole" Geräte.
Wie Wikipedia so schön sagt, "unfortunately for both Commodore and Philips, the expected market for multimedia appliances did not materialise"

Spezielle Lösungen sind nun mal billiger, bequemer und umfangreicher als verquere Hybriden.
Hybriden werden keinem der unterschiedlichen Märkte wirklich gerecht.

Das wird so enden wie bei 3D-Fernsehern oder Metro, es ist halt bei jedem Gerät dabei, für die wenigsten ist es
ein Kaufargument, und manche werden es dann tatsächlich entdecken und nutzen, weil es halt eben dabei ist.
Verkaufen wird es kaum eine Einheit.

Daher ist MS wirklich gut beraten, die Werbung wieder auf das zu fokussieren, was die Leute interessiert.
Eine Konsole.


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. Juni 2013)

Für jede einzelne Anwendung ein Gerät ist alles, aber garantiert nicht billiger und bequemer. Und ob das gut auf dem Markt ankommt ist, um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen "wayne", denn wenn MS das trotzdem so konzipiert wird da nicht plötzlich ne reine Spielkonsole draus.


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

Die Frage ist ja immernoch in wie weit man in Europa das Internet Fernsehn nutzen kann.
Ich glaube trozdem das MS das rennen verloren hat in bezug zur PS4


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. Juni 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Bei MS läuft es aber so ab, die Leute sagen gefällt uns nicht, die bekommen dann PR-BS-Rechtfertigungen und wenn der Punkt kommt wo MS schwitzt, knickt man ein und geht auf die Kritik ein, davor geschieht der Step überhaupt nicht.


Bei Sony sagen die Leute dann gefällt uns nicht, werden daraufhin solange verklagt bis sie freiwillig aufhören und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Einknicken? Fehlanzeige, totschweigen ist angesagt. Viel besser 



Locuza schrieb:


> Ein Disc-Based Gebrauchtmarkt ist jedenfalls insgesamt weniger Gängelung als ein Digitales Game einmal verkaufen zu können, wo bis zum Ende hin nicht klar war, welche Freiheiten einem User beim Preis gelassen werden.
> Das einzig schlechte daran ist eben, dass man mit der Disc herum rennen muss oder dem oder dem geben. (Fördert aber soziale Interaktion)
> Ebenso war mit Family Sharing glaube ich auch das Spielen über Landesgrenzen möglich, dass entfällt natürlich auch, aber solche Konstellationen, waren in meinen Augen eh relativ Unsinnig.


Der Unterschied ist, dass du jegliche Käufe teilen und verkaufen kannst. Bei Sony eben nur die Disks. Und wie oft willst du ein Spiel denn verkaufen? Ich würde sagen, einmal reicht, schließlich ist es dann weg. Das eine Spiel 5 Mal hin- und herverkaufen ist in meinen Augen unsinnig.




Locuza schrieb:


> Mit dem Internet-Zwang waren viele Leute ebenso ausgeschlossen.
> Wem die Spielpreise zu teuer sind, hat ja immer noch Ausweichmöglichkeiten, eben nicht digital wie vermutlich anfangs gedacht.


Wer, der wirklich überhaupt garkein Internet hat und haben wird, will sich so eine Konsole denn holen? Und die 24-Checks sind wahrscheinlich auch mit Dial-Up möglich, oder DSL-Light oder ISDN.

Und sorry aber die Leute komplett ohne Telefonleitung, Kabel oder Mobilfunknetze sind, selbst hier in Deutschland, verschwindend gering. Selbst im allerletzten Kaff hat man sowas inzwischen, natürlich kein DSL 16000, aber das wird garantiert nicht benötigt.





Locuza schrieb:


> Man sieht aber schon die Macht, die ein Internet basiertes System hat, es kann absolut maßgeschneidert an die Länder werden und damit müsste man mit den Länder spezifischen Bevormunden leben.
> Importe und Uncut-Games ade.


Ja, ist schon herb sich an lokale Gesetze halten zu müssen aber so ist das nunmal. Da steht MS eher weniger in der Schuld würde ich sagen.



Locuza schrieb:


> Global gesehen ist es doch aber ein größerer Mehrwert, ohne 24H Check, ohne Internetzwang, billige Preise per Disc Gebrauchtmarkt und kein Region-Lock.


Finde ich nicht. Selbst Sony hat gesagt, über kurz oder lang wird sich alles zu online erworbenen Inhalten bewegen. MS mag der Sache wieder einmal 5 Jahre vorgegriffen haben aber sie hatten das deutlich kundenfreundlichere System. 




Locuza schrieb:


> Bei verdammten Basics die sich jeder schon seit der Dev-Preview ein Jahr vor Release gewünscht hat?
> Verschiedene Tile-Größen, nicht nur dämliche Mouseover, einen eigenen Bildschirmhintergrund und verschiedene Farben wählen können. Weniger zerhackte Bedienung.
> Und mit welchen Features preist man 8.1 gerade an? Genau mit den, die man MS ein ganzes Jahr vorgeworfen hat.
> Es ist einfach so lächerlich.


 Deiner Meinung nach hätte man also Win8 wieder zurückziehen müssen und, ohne es der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen, überarbeiten? 
Oder die von Usern geforderten Dinge einfach ignorieren damit man nicht lächerlich rüberkommt? Klar, MS hätte noch 4 Jahre warten können, bis Win8 perfekt für alles ist und dann erst in den Tabletmarkt einsteigen. Dass darunter aber Kunde UND MS gelitten hätten sollte man im Hinterkopf bearbeiten.
Darüber hinaus ging konstruktive Kritik auf allen Kanälen zwischen den "Ich will, dass Win8 exakt wie Win7 ist"-Rufen unter. Ich war hier einer von vielleicht 2 anderen, der die verschiedenen Tilegrößen und mehr Kontextmenüoptionen angesprochen hat. Darauf kamen 100 Leute mit "Ich will den Startbutton zurück!!!1"


----------



## hfb (20. Juni 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Bei Sony eben nur die Disks.


 
Na aber das reicht doch auch vollkommen. Dafür gibt es ja schließlich Discs.
Wer sich mit Downloads zufriedengibt, ist selbst schuld. Warum sollte man so jemandem auch noch Rechte einräumen?



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon herb sich an lokale Gesetze halten zu müssen aber so ist das nunmal.


 
Als ob Regionalbindung irgendetwas mit Gesetzen zu tun hätte. 



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Selbst Sony hat gesagt, über kurz oder lang wird sich alles zu online erworbenen Inhalten bewegen.


 
Klar. Genauso wie die Zeitung, das Buch und das Kino ausgestorben sind, wir uns mit Flugautos bewegen und die Post mit Raketen geliefert wird, gesteuert von Netburst-betriebenen Computern. 



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ging konstruktive Kritik auf allen Kanälen zwischen den "Ich will, dass Win8 exakt wie Win7 ist"-Rufen unter. Ich war hier einer von vielleicht 2 anderen, der die verschiedenen Tilegrößen und mehr Kontextmenüoptionen angesprochen hat. Darauf kamen 100 Leute mit "Ich will den Startbutton zurück!!!1"


 
Vielleicht gab es ja auch einen Grund dafür, warum nur 2 Leute nach Tilegrößen und Kontext geschrien haben?

Hat man nämlich den Startbutton mit Startmenü zurück, braucht keiner mehr das von dir geforderte, da Metro an sich nicht
gebraucht wird...schon mal von der Seite gesehen?


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. Juni 2013)

hfb schrieb:


> Na aber das reicht doch auch vollkommen. Dafür gibt es ja schließlich Discs.
> Wer sich mit Downloads zufriedengibt, ist selbst schuld. Warum sollte man so jemandem auch noch Rechte einräumen?


Mir reicht es nicht, da unpraktikabel und Ressourcenverschwendung pur.



hfb schrieb:


> Als ob Regionalbindung irgendetwas mit Gesetzen zu tun hätte.


Kann es haben, ja. Siehe verschiedene Versionen des Spiels für verschiedene Länder aufgrund von Jugendschutzbestimmungen. Indizierte Spiele dürfen z.B. nicht beworben werden.



hfb schrieb:


> Klar. Genauso wie die Zeitung, das Buch und das Kino ausgestorben sind, wir uns mit Flugautos bewegen und die Post mit Raketen geliefert wird, gesteuert von Netburst-betriebenen Computern.


Und Steam immer kleiner wird. 




hfb schrieb:


> Vielleicht gab es ja auch einen Grund dafür, warum nur 2 Leute nach Tilegrößen und Kontext geschrien haben?
> Hat man nämlich den Startbutton mit Startmenü zurück, braucht keiner mehr das von dir geforderte, da Metro an sich nicht
> gebraucht wird...schon mal von der Seite gesehen?


 Nope, braucht man nicht von der Seite sehen weil es totaler Quatsch ist. Schonmal versucht, ne Suppe mit Gabel zu essen? Win7 ist die Gabel und Laptops/Tablets sind die Suppe. 
Und in Zukunft wird es noch ein bisschen mehr Suppe geben, da kannst du deine Gabel bald wegpacken. Und MS als ehemaliger Gabelhersteller versuchts immerhin anstatt weiter stur an den Gabeln zu sitzen.
Metro (und wie auch immer es sich entwickelt) ist nötig denn das klassische Startmenü braucht ganz einfach niemand mehr, nichtmal auf dem Desktop.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

> Kann es haben, ja. Siehe verschiedene Versionen des Spiels für verschiedene Länder aufgrund von Jugendschutzbestimmungen. Indizierte Spiele dürfen z.B. nicht beworben werden.


Es gibt kein Verbot indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Spiele zu besitzen oder zu spielen, deswegen ist ein Region Lock nichts weiter als Gängelung des Kunden.


----------



## hfb (20. Juni 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Kann es haben, ja. Siehe verschiedene Versionen des Spiels für verschiedene Länder aufgrund von Jugendschutzbestimmungen. Indizierte Spiele dürfen z.B. nicht beworben werden.


 
Nein, kann es nicht. Bewerben und (frei) verkaufen darf es der Anbieter hier nicht. Nirgendwo steht, dass er das Besitzen und Benutzen unmöglich machen muss. 

Edit: turbo war schneller.



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Und Steam immer kleiner wird.


 
Wird auf Ko-Existenz hinauslaufen, genauso wie bei Zeitung/Buch/Kino.



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Nope, braucht man nicht von der Seite sehen weil es totaler Quatsch ist. Schonmal versucht, ne Suppe mit Gabel zu essen?


 

Ich will hier nicht die Metro-Diskussion exhumieren, gerade wir beide hatten das schon oft genug.
Schneide dein schön saftiges Steak ruhig weiterhin mit der Gabel. Ich nehm ein Messer dafür.


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Verbot indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Spiele zu besitzen oder zu spielen, deswegen ist ein Region Lock nichts weiter als Gängelung des Kunden.


 Gibt es nicht, aber es gibt ein Verbot, solche Spiele zu bewerben, zu verkaufen und in irgendeiner Weise zugänglich zu machen. Wie wäre es mit: Umgehen von regional angebotenen Produkten ist Gängelung der Anbieter und Wirtschaft?


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Ich meine kaufen für den Eigenbedarf, als 1 Exemplar stellt kein Problem da.
Eindeutig weiß ich es auch nicht, man sollte mal jemanden fragen der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

Der RegionLock hat doch nichts mit den Gesetzen der einzelnen Länder zu tun, sondern sollte nur gegen die Raubkopien sein. 
Denkt doch mal bitte ein bisschen nach. 
Europa ist eine eigene Region und ich kaufe mir die Uncuts hier im Laden während ihr sie euch importieren müsst. 

Heute ist der Lock einfach nur noch Kundenverarsche.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Es gibt auch Spiele die hier nicht erscheinen oder erst Jahre später, also will ich auch US Spiele spielen können.
Deswegen bin ich auch dagegen.


----------



## Ein_Freund (20. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Spiele die hier nicht erscheinen oder erst Jahre später, also will ich auch US Spiele spielen können.
> Deswegen bin ich auch dagegen.


 Gibs das heute immernoch zumindest bei den US-Spielen? Das ein paar Japano-Sachen nicht veröffentlich werden ist mir bewusst.

Edit: Ah, verstehe mein Japanisch ist auch nicht das beste


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

Metal Gear Solid The Legacy Collection ist nur für Japan und Nordamerika angekündigt, auch Japan.
Ich meinte eher das ich die US Version spielen , da dort auch die Englische Sprachausgabe dabei sind, das kann in Japan anders sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2013)

Ein_Freund schrieb:


> Gibs das heute immernoch zumindest bei den US-Spielen? Das ein paar Japano-Sachen nicht veröffentlich werden ist mir bewusst.
> 
> Edit: Ah, verstehe mein Japanisch ist auch nicht das beste


Ja, natürlich. 
Es gibt z.B. auch Japan-RPGs aus den USA, welche bei uns nicht erscheinen. 

Ich hab mir die Street Fighter CE aus den USA bestellt, weil ich sie unbedingt haben wollte. Mit RegionLock wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## hfb (21. Juni 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Der RegionLock hat doch nichts mit den Gesetzen der einzelnen Länder zu tun, sondern sollte nur gegen die Raubkopien sein.
> Denkt doch mal bitte ein bisschen nach.
> Europa ist eine eigene Region und ich kaufe mir die Uncuts hier im Laden während ihr sie euch importieren müsst.
> Heute ist der Lock einfach nur noch Kundenverarsche.


 
Gründe für den Region Lock waren früher: 
-verschiedene, voneinander unabhängige Vertriebsfirmen für die einzelnen Gebiete
-benötigte Lizenzen nur für bestimmte Regionen gültig
-kein weltweit gleichzeitiger Start eines Spiels

Diese 3 Gründe würden sachlich gesehen einen Region Lock verständlich machen, aber heutzutage gelten sie nicht mehr
wirklich.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2013)

Punkt 1 und 3 gibt es heute immer noch


----------



## hfb (21. Juni 2013)

Punkt 2 wahrscheinlich auch noch, z.B. bei Sport- oder Rennspielen.

Trotzdem sind sie heutzutage nicht mehr so wichtig wie zu Mega Drive Zeiten.

Die meisten Spiele kommen gleichzeitig raus, Downloadtitel sind weltweit zu erwerben, und zumindest die großen Publisher
haben einen weltweiten Vertrieb.

Z.B hieß der Mega Drive in Amerika Genesis, da Sega die Namensrechte nicht für Amerika sichern konnte.
In Brasilien wurde, falsch, wird er immer noch von Tec Toy vertrieben. In Indien von Shaw Wallace, in Korea von Samsung. Sega Europe und Sega of America wollten ihre getrennten Bilanzen ebenfalls getrennt halten.

Ein derartiger Wirrwarr heutzutage ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sunjy (21. Juni 2013)

Naja gibt dennoch keinerlei Grund mir die Schwächerer Teurere Konsole zu kaufen.


Ich freu mich auf meine PS 4


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2013)

hfb schrieb:


> Gründe für den Region Lock waren früher:
> -verschiedene, voneinander unabhängige Vertriebsfirmen für die einzelnen Gebiete
> -benötigte Lizenzen nur für bestimmte Regionen gültig
> -kein weltweit gleichzeitiger Start eines Spiels
> ...


Ok, dann hatte ich nur zur Hälfte Recht.


----------



## Bec00l (21. Juni 2013)

Bin ehrlich mal auf Tests und Benchmarks der Konsolen gespannt^^
Würde mir sehr gerne eine Xbox One zulegen (mir gefallen die Games einfach viel mehr als auf der PS4) ... Mein Bruder holt sich eh die PS4 also von dem her würde ich da nix verlieren 

Finds aber Top das sie die Wende gemacht haben. Sowas sollte man nun loben und fördern und nicht weiter darauf rumhacken ! Warum? Tja, ganz einfach. Ihr könnt es alle nicht besser  Klar würdet ihr von vornherein sagen KEIN DRM etc. ! .. aber das ganze andere drumrum Bedarf doch noch bissl mehr Wissen. Die Konsole konnte noch nichtmal zeigen was sie kann und wurde zugemüllt^^ (Jedoch hat MS jetzt die Wende gemacht und jetzt sollten einige Nörgler auch mal aufhören)
Sony hat damals auch die teurere Konsole gehabt (Blu Ray,... ). Da gabs auch Shitstorms gegenüber Sony  Sowas schadet einer Firma nur imens und muss ehrlich auch irgendwann wieder aufhören -.-"

btw. das ist kein persönlicher Angriff auf irgendwen !


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juni 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Sony hat damals auch die teurere Konsole gehabt (Blu Ray,... ). Da gabs auch Shitstorms gegenüber Sony  Sowas schadet einer Firma nur imens und muss ehrlich auch irgendwann wieder aufhören -.-"



Ach wenn eine Firma wie MS einen Weg beschreitet wie mit Win8 und XBO, dann kann man dieser Firma ruhig mal ordentlich die Meinung geigen. Außerdem glaube ich das MS irgend wann wieder seinen geplanten Weg mit der XBO fortsetzen wird.

Von daher warte ich wohl 1-3 Jahre ab wie sich das mit der XBO entwickelt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2013)

Natürlich ist es gut, dass MS jetzt doch irgendwie auf die Kunden hört, aber dass sie auch gleich die paar positiven Features streichen zeigt nur, dass sie keinen Plan haben. 

Was die Konsole kann ist relativ egal, da es die PS4 besser kann, die Kinectfuchtelsteuerung mal außen vor gelassen. 
Wenn es dann auch noch so wie bei der PS3 bleibt, habe ich genau die Möglichkeiten, die unser Sheldon gerne bei der XBox hätte und wahrscheinlich kommt sowieso wieder ein PS-tauglicher XBox-Controller, also ist das auch kein Grund zur Beschwerde. 

Wem die Spiele der XBox aber besser gefallen, soll sie sich ruhig kaufen, aber ich bleibe weiterhin bei der Aussage:
Wer einen Gaming-PC hat, braucht keine XBox.


----------



## Bec00l (21. Juni 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es gut, dass MS jetzt doch irgendwie auf die Kunden hört, aber dass sie auch gleich die paar positiven Features streichen zeigt nur, dass sie keinen Plan haben.
> 
> Was die Konsole kann ist relativ egal, da es die PS4 besser kann, die Kinectfuchtelsteuerung mal außen vor gelassen.
> Wenn es dann auch noch so wie bei der PS3 bleibt, habe ich genau die Möglichkeiten, die unser Sheldon gerne bei der XBox hätte und wahrscheinlich kommt sowieso wieder ein PS-tauglicher XBox-Controller, also ist das auch kein Grund zur Beschwerde.
> ...


 

Hö ? 
Ich hab nen Gaming PC und Notebook aber hätte schon gern ne neue Konsole  Bin hoffentlich kein Verbrecher 
Naja sie haben bei W8 den Startbutton wieder eingeführt, bzw. kommt und jetzt die nervigen Cuts weggemacht (wobei die mich auch nicht wirklich gestört hätten )

Die PS4 hat auf jedenfall mehr Leistung! Wobei ich da kein Pfefferling drauf gebe, da das in FPS keine großen Unterschiede machen soll... Wenn ich mir da anschau was sie noch aus der PS3 heute rausholen (Last of Us) find ich das schon noch ok  Bin da kein Grafikjunkie
Mit der Wii hab ich auch ne Menge fun da bin ich froh bissl rumfuchteln zu dürfen und wenn in MMO´s dadurch features wie winken eingebaut werden sag ich nicht nein


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2013)

Solange ich dort nicht mit dem Mittelfinger winken kann, ist es für mich kein Feature. 

Grafik selbst ist mir auch nicht so wichtig (hab ja auch Wii, 3DS,...), aber wenn ich zwischen zwei Produkten mit ähnlichen Gamegenres wählen kann, nehme ich das, wo nicht so viele Parallelen zum PC bestehen, denn Rennspiele und Shooter sind auch auf dem PC gut vertreten.


----------



## Bec00l (21. Juni 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Solange ich dort nicht mit dem Mittelfinger winken kann, ist es für mich kein Feature.
> 
> Grafik selbst ist mir auch nicht so wichtig (hab ja auch Wii, 3DS,...), aber wenn ich zwischen zwei Produkten mit ähnlichen Gamegenres wählen kann, nehme ich das, wo nicht so viele Parallelen zum PC bestehen, denn Rennspiele und Shooter sind auch auf dem PC gut vertreten.


 

Hmm in Punkto Games... joaaaa
aber in Sachen Hardware ist ja die PS4 mindestens so nah dran, wenn nicht noch näher wegen der besseren Ausstattung


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Gamegenres geschrieben.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Juni 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Ich würde das eher als eine *360°* Wende bezeichnen, denn sie lassen ja wirklich alles weg, was potentielle Käufer auch nur im entferntesten davon abhalten könnte, zur Xbone zu greifen


 
...360° sind ein Vollkreis, sprich du stehst danach genau so da wie vorher...


----------



## Quake2008 (21. Juni 2013)

Jetzt noch ein Shitstorm gegen windows 8 und verzicht auf Hardware die damit verbunden wird. Und zack haben wir ein gutes WIndows OS wieder.


----------



## Schinken (21. Juni 2013)

Also bis auf die Tatsache dass Freeware die auf Win8 läuft seltener gesät ist als nen Politiker der Nein sagt hab ich mich mit dem OS ziemlich angefreundet. Es ist wirklich schnell und das Startmenü ist ja eben nicht wirklich verschwunden, es heisst jetz halt Startseite und hat nen neues Layout, aber seinen Zweck erfüllt es immernoch. Die Bedienung wurde scheinbar hauptsächlich von Leuten niedergemacht die es eben noch nie bedient haben. Ich musste mich nicht gross umgewöhnen. Klar die Einstellungen sind an anderen Orten zu finden aber das war eigentlich bei jedem Versionssprung so.


----------

